
Energy firm nuclear-waste fueled diamond batteries could last thousands of years - Zenst
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-08-energy-firm-nuclear-waste-fueled-diamond.html
======
ChrisGranger
David Jones from EEVblog isn't buying it.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzV_uzSTCTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzV_uzSTCTM)

